# Janacek: String Quartets best recordings



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry if this is covered elsewhere, I had a search and nothing jumped out at me.

Could someone recommend some good recordings of these quartets? I heard them on Youtube performed by the Janacek Quartet, see below, but this recording seem to be very difficult to get so some alternatives would be welcome.






Thanks!


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

The recent releases by the Pavel Haas Quartet are outstanding with fantastic sound. Each disc includes one of the Janáček quartets along with a quartet by Pavel Haas.


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

The Hagen Quartet for no 1 and 2 are very good


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> The recent releases by the Pavel Haas Quartet are outstanding with fantastic sound. Each disc includes one of the Janáček quartets along with a quartet by Pavel Haas.


My choice to. :tiphat:


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

^^^

My choice as well. Great recordings indeed!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It may not be the best (I wouldn't like to say what is but I have read rave reports about the Talich Quartet's recording on Calliope) but this Naxos release shouldn't disappoint. Plus it contains the composer's other key chamber works for duo making for a handy package.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The Janacek's Quartet recordings are not hard to obtain, especially on l.p. The Smetena's Quartet has also recorded these more than once. Those would be my top two choices


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks very much for these suggestions!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have this fine recording.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm pleased with this one:


----------

